# Audi pumps out new twin-turbo TDI 3.0L V6



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

> If you're in the market for a new car and diesel's among the options you'd consider, your local Audi showroom should be among your first destinations. The German automaker has made burning oil a cause célèbre right up there with Quattro all-wheel drive, but it's not about to sit on its proverbial laurels and let the competition catch up. To that end, Audi has just announced its most powerful V6 TDI yet.
> 
> Called the BiTDI, the 3.0-liter, six-cylinder twin-turbo-diesel packs 313 metric horsepower (309hp on our scale) and a whopping 480 pound-feet of torque. It's being rolled out initially in the UK on the A6 (sedan, Avant wagon and Allroad high-rider) and A7 Sportback, but we're told to expect its arrival soon as an option on the Q7 crossover.
> 
> In the A6 sedan, the BiTDI is said to be good for a 5.1-second dash to 62 mph, with top speed (as per usual) limited to 155 mph while returning a 44.1 mph rating on the combined UK cycle. But if that's not full enough a package for you, Audi has also fitted a sound actuator to give its throaty new diesel the exhaust note you'd expect from a hi-po gasoline engine.












http://www.clublexus.com/forums/car-chat/616038-audi-pumps-out-new-twin-turbo-tdi-3-0l-v6.html

Looks like BMW will have to bring the 40d over in the next generation


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

if BMW decides to go highest mpg route instead of lbs/ft with F30 and brings a 320d or similar instead of 335d then sign me up for an Audi diesel especially if it is a wagon. s4 wagon would be perfect to take me to ski lifts if they ever go that route but could live with an A6. 44mpg is good enough for me


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

thats a big jump in terms of engine performance. They currently offer V6 225hp 300 lb-ft in US with Q7. I also wonder if it ever makes it to US


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

Check out this link about MTM tuning Audi's even larger diesel:

http://blog.roadandtrack.com/mtm-tunes-audi-4-2-liter-diesel-v-8/ :thumbup:


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Pasa-d said:


> Check out this link about MTM tuning Audi's even larger diesel:
> 
> http://blog.roadandtrack.com/mtm-tunes-audi-4-2-liter-diesel-v-8/ :thumbup:


Wow nice articles, that reminds me how similar the Audis are with VW & Porsche.
Guess next on the line would be to have Porsche Cayenne running around with these V8 diesels ??


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

I would bet they are running those in Germany now. Can you imagine a Q5 with one of those beasts installed? Talk about a rocketship~!:rofl:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

bimmerdiesel said:


> thats a big jump in terms of engine performance. They currently offer V6 225hp 300 lb-ft in US with Q7. I also wonder if it ever makes it to US


Horsepower 225 @ 3750 RPM
Torque 406 lb-ft. @ 1750 RPM

http://models.audiusa.com/q7/engines


----------



## blue dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

I would switch for that engine, if BMW doesn't step up its diesel game in the new X5


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

If this comes out in an Avant and the M5 diesel doesn't make it over... I might be going back to Audi.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

It probably would make less power if brought stateside due to added emissions, correct? Didn't the 335d outside North America make a little bit more power from lack of added emissions equipment?

I wonder though if this new engine would fit in the Panamera and if they will migrate to that. But of course the diesel Panamera is not a stateside car so my curiosity is not all that deep on if they will switch engines.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Coming from 335d/X5d I feel none of us will really like this new v6 3l diesel engine.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am not an AUDI guy but damn after this quote from R&T:

Our pick would be the 410-bhp variant (a 60-horsepower bump from the stock engine), which just happens to pack a massive 686 lb.-ft. of torque. MTM also offers an A8 that maintains the standard specs of the 350-bhp engine, but ditches the 155-mph speed limiter for a new top speed of 175 mph

Un quote , you have to love this!!!

The Panamera I believe will get the DIESEL as well as the Cayene. BMW you're falling ASLEEP here!!!!!. Audi WILL SEEL more DIESELS in the USA and you can take that to the banK!!!!!!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The Panamera has had the diesel for a little while now, I think the Cayene(SUV?) as well but Iknow the Panamera has because I kept hoping it would be brought stateside. But as I recall the Panamera's diesel engine is not some massive power house and I even read where Porsche said the problem is they did not design the car to accept a diesel engine so they had to go with a lesser engine offering from Audi.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

I was looking at Audi UK site last night. There is a Q5 model with 3.0TDI w/ 240hp and 500NM=~368lbs/ft torque. Is that the same engine is US Q7 with less power due to DEF?


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

stoked335d said:


> I was looking at Audi UK site last night. There is a Q5 model with 3.0TDI w/ 240hp and 500NM=~368lbs/ft torque. Is that the same engine is US Q7 with less power due to DEF?


US version has less bhp (225) and better torque nos 400 as AutoUnion pointed out


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> US version has less bhp (225) and better torque nos 400 as AutoUnion pointed out


Are they the same engine? I thought the Q5 TDI was a 2.0L and the Q7 a 3.0L


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Are they the same engine? I thought the Q5 TDI was a 2.0L and the Q7 a 3.0L


Nevermind, I should have googled before asking. I see the Q5 has more than one TDI offering.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

EYE4SPEED said:


> If this comes out in an Avant and the M5 diesel doesn't make it over... I might be going back to Audi.


Are you really prepared to plunk down $100k on an M diesel that appears to be really nothing more than a M-sport version of the F10 diesel?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Coming from 335d/X5d I feel none of us will really like this new v6 3l diesel engine.


Why? Because its an Audi?

It will have more power, more torque, not to mention, mpg.

The current Audi TDI in the Q7 is so much smoother and quieter than the engine in the X5, only downside is less power compared to the M57.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> Why? Because its an Audi?
> 
> It will have more power, more torque, not to mention, mpg.
> 
> The current Audi TDI in the Q7 is so much smoother and quieter than the engine in the X5, only downside is less power compared to the M57.


I was at the dealership a couple weeks ago and waiting for them to bring my car around. As I sat there at least 3 if not more X5s came into the little carport area. All of them were diesels and I noticed all of them sounded like little trucks. My car did not sound near as truck like when it came in but of course still had some obvious sounds to it. I see the same Q7 TDI at least a few times a week while I am walking and can't say I ever really have noticed the sound of it.

I agree since this upcoming engine I see is a twin turbo setup then I'd think it will be just as much fun if not more to drive than what we have. I still though think the power level of a US version of this motor will be less than what was posted for the non US one. But still will/should be more power than what we have today in our vehicles.


----------

